# Nisene Marks Worth a Ride After the Wind



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Took a ride today up to Sand Point (Nisene Marks State Park, Santa Cruz) and the road was almost unrecognizable. What is usually a fairly well maintained fire road, was a a romping good time disaster. Trees down all over the place, much of the trail is covered (literally covered) with a green carpet of Pine and Redwood branches. I was apparently one of the first on the road since the wind, as there was not even a trail through some of the rougher stuff. Add to that I was on a cross bike and managed to tweak my rear wheel just form riding over so many 2-3 inch branches; just a really good time! Try to get out there before it gets cleaned up!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I remember taking a ride down Star Hill Rd, Native Sons and Bear Gulch right after a big storm. Tough ride although I at least didn't have to worry about cars as there were some serious roadblocks. Fun in it's own way - wish I had a cross bike back then!


----------



## burtonjohn (Sep 22, 2005)

I was having a great time until I got a stick through my sidewall. It really sucked because my backup tube was torn (must have got it caught in the zipper of my under-the-seat pack).


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

how's nisene now?


----------

